# 90 ka24e Fuel Cut



## 90Coupe (Oct 13, 2004)

Is there any thing i can do about the fuel cut a high rev.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i am guessing you mean at high rev and unless you get a diferant computer i doubt it. There is really no need to rev a ka motor because most of there power is under 5500-6000rpm or so.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

that's that torque....Ka's N/A are not all that great if u are lookin for power


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> that's that torque....Ka's N/A are not all that great if u are lookin for power


What ?!?  
I be thinking you are taking your Icon and Sig tooooo seriously :fluffy:


----------

